# Walker and Pierce



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

The last time they were together, they were the second highest scoring duo behind Shaq and Kobe. The one year with Kenny Anderson, they over achieved and made it to the ECF.

Granted the East was very weak that year.

My question is, how far do you think the sequal can go with this time having Ricky Davis, Raef, some promising rooks and possibly Gary Payton back in the fold?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

with walker back, this team is definitely a playoff caliber team, especially in the east. i don't think they're quite good enough to win a championship but hey, this celtics team looks better than ever. payton is better than kenny anderson, and they actually have nice backup pgs in delonte west and marcus banks. They also have Ricky Davis, a talented player who can carry the scoring load if one of the stars is having an off night, and is a legit 3rd option. LaFrenz is no star, but he's been playing effectively. Talented rookies Al and Tony Allen have been playing well, as has Perkins. I don't know how far this team can go because they're probably not quite as good as the Heat or Pistons, but i'm looking at their team and I think they could be scary. It's good to be a C's fan again.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm going to say first round exit, I think whoever gets the sixth seed (Chicago, Washington, or Cleveland) will be a more talented team than the Celtics, and will most likely beat them in the first round. Though now that I think about it, all three of those teams have little or no playoff experience, so maybe the Celtics will pull off an upset.

Either way, they won't get past the second round, but Danny Ainge sure is doing a great job out here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> I'm going to say first round exit, I think whoever gets the sixth seed (Chicago, Washington, or Cleveland) will be a more talented team than the Celtics, and will most likely beat them in the first round. Though now that I think about it, all three of those teams have little or no playoff experience, so maybe the Celtics will pull off an upset.
> 
> Either way, they won't get past the second round, but Danny Ainge sure is doing a great job out here.


I need to see more games played, but the supporting cast of the C's is young, hungry and talented. If Walker and Pierce can share the basketball and rein in their penchant for bad shots, then this team could do damage.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think first round exit, though they certainly have that something that lets you easily picture them stealing the opening series from a team taking them too lightly.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Well according to the coach of the Suns - the Celtics are a subpar Basketball team


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

banner17 said:


> Well according to the coach of the Suns - the Celtics are a subpar Basketball team



Who the hell is he to talk? He's riding Steve Nash all the way to the top of the Western Conference, and he has the nerve to say that about the Celtics?


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Well he did do a little too much talking on Sunday night when Pierce was at the line sealing the victory :biggrin:


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Beaten in the first round in 5 games by Cavs/Wiz/Bulls


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm rooting for the Lottery, as a Nets fan!

-Petey


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

IMO they are Miami's worst nightmare. Big matchup problems for Miami. They will get out of the 1st round with Payton.


----------



## Kobe8 (Mar 2, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> IMO they are Miami's worst nightmare. Big matchup problems for Miami. They will get out of the 1st round with Payton.




I agree, I think they can go very far.
Walker and Pierce are very good individuals but it seems like they work much better as a duo.
I remember a few years ago, they were unstopable but they relied on 3ball too much and the Celtics had no depth.
Now, Celtics have depth and a very good defense, I expect them to do some damage in the east this year.

Payton/West/Banks
Davis/Allen
Pierce
Walker/Big Al
LaFrentz/Blount


That's a great and a very deep IMO.
If Toine and Walker start playing like a great duo again, that depth will really help them and the Celtics will go far.

They are a nightmare for Miami, I agree on that one.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> IMO they are Miami's worst nightmare. Big matchup problems for Miami. They will get out of the 1st round with Payton.


Matchup problems for the Celtics too. Last year, Parker, Francis and Billups burned Payton pretty badly. Now, let's see what Dwyane has in store for the Glove. And Shaq is always a mismatch, so I wouldn't say the Celtics would be a nightmare for Miami.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Reunion!!! I love to see them together again!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> Who the hell is he to talk? He's riding Steve Nash all the way to the top of the Western Conference, and he has the nerve to say that about the Celtics?



So what?
Greg Popovich has been riding Duncan since his first season. And not only that but almost every other star in the league.

And he and some of the suns players called celtics a .500 team as a reply to the trash talking/taunt done on the court. If you read the interview, a few suns players were annoyed by Pierce's taunting Q after he made shots, D'Antoni just replied back by calling the celtics a subpar team.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Pierce and Walker will take the Eastern Conference in 6 games agaist the Detriot Pistons...And will meat the Spurs in the Finals but lose in 5 games...But for the regular season I think we will go 600% for the rest of the season


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

This team will not lose to Bulls/Wiz. Whoever thinks that haven't started watching basketball until this season. Celtics are a regular at the playoffs with Walker and Pierce. Bulls and Wiz are young inexperienced teams and i do not see them advancing past the first round, even if they have a higher seed, especially if they're matched up with a proven team such as the C's. For those who don't believe in this C's team need to watch them a little more. Pierce and Walker was one of the league's BEST duo's and i believe they will regain that status very soon.

As for Dwayne Wade breaking the Glove, i get the feeling that they will probably put glove on DJ, and put Ricky Davis on Wade. Ricky is very athletic and should do as good a job as anybody on Wade(which isn't saying much but is sure a lot better than an old gary payton).


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The Celtics have played the Bulls 3 times this season, the Celtics have beaten the Bulls 3 times this season, and that was prior to Antoine coming back to town....we are not worried about meeting the Bulls in the playoffs, we are hoping for it, as I'm sure Bulls fans are hoping not to. 
If we win the Atlantic we will be a 3 seed which means we will face a team like Philly, Chicago, Washington, Orlando, Indiana.....none of those teams scare me. Walker & Pierce with no supporting cast killed the Pacers 2 years in a row in the playoffs....Washington is young and will just be getting their feet wet...Philly while 2 HUGE stars lacks some depth now and in a series I think that would show, Orlando we have also beat every time we've met them this season and they are sliding right now.....those teams do not worry me.
The only teams in the East I'm scared of are Miami, Detroit, and Cleveland. Honestly I think we are a matchup problem for both Miami and Detroit but they have owned us this year still...although that was prior to Antoine and he is a HUGE matchup problem for them. Cleveland has beaten us and we have beaten them and that would be a toss-up. 
As it is, if we get Payton back and we win the Atlantic we will not lose in the first round....I didn't realize we were talking this season, I though we meant while they are together so I voted Eastern Conference Final but this year I see a 2nd round exit but they could pull an upset and do better than that....if the young guys mature to potential this could be an NBA championship team in a couple years.....this team now has the blocks they needed....Perkins maturing into a monster center like I think he will could be the final block.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

banner17 said:


> The last time they were together, they were the second highest scoring duo behind Shaq and Kobe. The one year with Kenny Anderson, they over achieved and made it to the ECF.
> 
> Granted the East was very weak that year.
> 
> My question is, how far do you think the sequal can go with this time having Ricky Davis, Raef, some promising rooks and possibly Gary Payton back in the fold?


They have alot of potential. The next 10 - 15 games will indicate how quickly this team will mess. If they can get a good run going, they will make the playoffs and be dangerous.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> Walker & Pierce with no supporting cast killed the Pacers 2 years in a row in the playoffs.


Which two years would those be?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

walker should be good to chuck away now, he doesn't have to face kenyon martin in the playoffs anymore.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

walker and pierce are the perfect combo. they'll be dangerous in the playofs


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

any good passing big man paired with a talented guard is a dangerous combo. antoine has become extremely underrated these last 2 seasons and maybe playing a pierce will remind fans around the league exactly why they were considered one of the most feared duos. antoine will soon regain his all-star status.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I think if the 6th seed is the bulls since they are so young they may play bad so they have a shot at making it to the Semifinals but I think they will get knocked out in the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> Which two years would those be?


2001-2002
2002-2003


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> 2001-2002
> 2002-2003


Your memory is off. In 2001-02, the Pacers came on strong at the end of the year and barely made the playoffs as the eighth seed. They lost a tough five-game series to New Jersey in the first round in 2001-02. In 2002-03 they collapsed in the second half of the year and lost to Boston in the first round.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Why is Payton going back there? I thought he wanted out to play for a contender.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

gian said:


> Matchup problems for the Celtics too. Last year, Parker, Francis and Billups burned Payton pretty badly. Now, let's see what Dwyane has in store for the Glove. And Shaq is always a mismatch, so I wouldn't say the Celtics would be a nightmare for Miami.


Marcus Banks can contain Dwayne Wade. Easily.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Celts11 said:


> Marcus Banks can contain Dwayne Wade. Easily.


----------



## M.D.E (Feb 26, 2005)

there looking good right now


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


>


Never heard of Marcus Banks? Never seen him play? Better yet, never seen the Celtics play?

Well, you're in luck cuz if you go to nba.com you can probably still find that video of him catching Steven Hunter's layup and throwing it in the stands.:biggrin:


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Dwyane Wade > Steven Hunter


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Diophantos said:


> Dwyane Wade > Steven Hunter


But Hunter = 7 footer. Marcus = 6 footer who blocked 7 footer

Marcus Banks is freakishly athletic. He is one of the fastest guys in the NBA and his intensity on D is unmatched.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Eastern Semis


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Diophantos said:


> Dwyane Wade > Steven Hunter


Dwyane Wade > Wesley Person


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

c_dog said:


> But Hunter = 7 footer. Marcus = 6 footer who blocked 7 footer
> 
> Marcus Banks is freakishly athletic. He is one of the fastest guys in the NBA and his intensity on D is unmatched.


How fun, Dwyane = 6 footer who blocked 7'6-er. 

Are you saying that Banks is a better defender than Artest? Because Artest wasn't able to contain Wade in last year's playoffs.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

gian said:


> How fun, Dwyane = 6 footer who blocked 7'6-er.
> 
> Are you saying that Banks is a better defender than Artest? Because Artest wasn't able to contain Wade in last year's playoffs.


I think we'll have to wait and see. Fact is many thinks that nobody on the C's team will be able to keep Wade in check, but this team has some good defenders. God forbid that im defending the C's.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

banner17 said:


> Well according to the coach of the Suns - the Celtics are a subpar Basketball team


Im starting to hate the Suns alot, with the exception of Steve Nash they are full of cocy *****es including the stupidest coach in the NBA who only knows how to play the starters and watch when they burn out in the playoffs. I say that if the Twolves can make it to the 7th slot the the Suns will go down, Memphis will also kick there *** in the 1st round. Oh and Boston is a subpar team that just whooped your *** so shut the hell up you retarded coach.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

c_dog said:


> I think we'll have to wait and see. Fact is many thinks that nobody on the C's team will be able to keep Wade in check, but this team has some good defenders. God forbid that im defending the C's.


Well, December 21, 2004 Miami vs. Boston.. Dwyane's statline

33 pts, 11 ast, 4 reb, 4 stl, 2 blk 11/20 FG, 11/13 FT

I'll dig up some more when I get back from school.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Celts11 said:


> Marcus Banks can contain Dwayne Wade. Easily.


Noone can contain Wade *easily*. Banks might be able to do a good job on him, but lets be realistic.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

kg_mvp03-04 said:


> Im starting to hate the Suns alot, with the exception of Steve Nash they are full of cocy *****es including the stupidest coach in the NBA who only knows how to play the starters and watch when they burn out in the playoffs. I say that if the Twolves can make it to the 7th slot the the Suns will go down, Memphis will also kick there *** in the 1st round. Oh and Boston is a subpar team that just whooped your *** so shut the hell up you retarded coach.


Starting to hate the Suns?? It seems like you have been hating on them for awhile. One reason I like the Suns is that they seem to be a good group of guys and so it's really hard for me to understand your mentality. If you want to to dislike them because they don't play defense or your favorite team is a rival of their's then that is fine, but don't hate on them without good reason.

Also, the D'Antoni quote was a bit out of line, but you have to look at it in context. He had just finished an emotional game in which he was ejected for sticking up for one of his players and his emotions were running REAL high. He is also a guy that speaks his mind and doesn't hide behind lies (although we seem to glorify just the opposite). So, I think it is understandable what he said, and if I was in the same state of mind I would probably have said the same thing. Also, its not like he was way off base, I mean, has Boston been a top-15 team most of the year? 

Anyways, that game is behind us and Boston is starting to look pretty good. What they can do in the playoffs is anybody's guess.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i hate the suns besides steve nash because they are cocky *****es ie Amare doing Pushups before missing the two free throws what a retard. Then this coach calls a team subpar after they just whooped your ***. q rich doing that annoying head bobbing thing like they won something. None of the Suns have won anything yet they act like they have a chip on your shoulder. Win a title than come back with a swagger/


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> Noone can contain Wade *easily*. Banks might be able to do a good job on him, but lets be realistic.


I'll retract the easily part of my statement, but I firmly believe that Banks can contain Wade, meaning Banks being able to contain Dwayne Wade as in control his offensive game, not *stop *him completly. I know Marcus Banks has the ability to do more than a "good" job on Wade if he was matched up with him. Wade's best weapon is able to drive off the dribble, much like Marcus. Banks is one of the quickest players in the league, capable of defending Wade and practically *stopping *his driving ability. Though the fan outside of the Boston area and without League Pass (or the fan that just doesn't bother to watch the Celtics) might not see it, Banks is a top 15 defender in the league, *along* with Tony Allen. Realistically, Banks won't play as much minutes as Wade in a potential series meaning that Wade could do some major damage against Payton/West, but when Banks is guading Wade, Dwayne won't be able to have an offensive surge. 



gian said:


> Well, December 21, 2004 Miami vs. Boston.. Dwyane's statline
> 
> 33 pts, 11 ast, 4 reb, 4 stl, 2 blk 11/20 FG, 11/13 FT


While Banks played only 12 minutes against the 41 that Wade played. This is purely speculation as Doc Rivers doesn't seem to fond of Banks enough to play him a decent amount of minutes. My guess is that Wade would be contained to under 16-18 points if Banks is on him each of his minutes. Plus, you're not factoring the importance of Shaquille O'Neal in terms of drawing defenders creating mismatches. Wade benifets a lot from O'Neal. By the way, I'm in no way "hating" on Wade. Infact, I like his game very much.




Ps!ence_Fiction said:


>


:banana:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

so I'm guessin boston fans think the heat will drop to #2??


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

sboydell said:


> so I'm guessin boston fans think the heat will drop to #2??


Not necessarilly. I know it's hard to believe, but I don't speak for the entire Boston fan-base. Someone mentioned the Celtics matching up with the Heat very well and it went from there.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

gian said:


> Well, December 21, 2004 Miami vs. Boston.. Dwyane's statline
> 
> 33 pts, 11 ast, 4 reb, 4 stl, 2 blk 11/20 FG, 11/13 FT
> 
> I'll dig up some more when I get back from school.


that was straight up against Payton. Wade won't ever put up 33 on Marcus as the primary defender - maybe Delonte, but not Marcus


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Celts11 said:


> While Banks played only 12 minutes against the 41 that Wade played. This is purely speculation as Doc Rivers doesn't seem to fond of Banks enough to play him a decent amount of minutes. My guess is that Wade would be contained to under 16-18 points if Banks is on him each of his minutes. Plus, you're not factoring the importance of Shaquille O'Neal in terms of drawing defenders creating mismatches. Wade benifets a lot from O'Neal. By the way, I'm in no way "hating" on Wade. Infact, I like his game very much.


Check out the box score, Shaq didn't play that game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Celts11 said:


> Marcus Banks can contain Dwayne Wade. Easily.


 :naughty:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

gian said:


> Check out the box score, Shaq didn't play that game.


Unfortunately, for Boston, Payton did. 

Look, the Celts have some options against Miami, Ricky D has a good handle (in fact, he carries the ball up court a lot when Delonte's in the game), and can play the point. Meaning that the Celtics can run Ricky and Tony Allen in the backcourt, leaving TA free to terrorise Wade. This isn't to say that Wade will ever be stopped. What you want is for Wade to start shooting and keep shooting by the bushel, while connecting at a Walkeresque pace. :biggrin: 

Also, Walker is no longer the second option, he's the third. Pierce and Walker have picked up where they left off, Walker is that good at reading P2. What should worry the other Eastern Conference coaches is Walker potentially developing that sort of chemistry with Davis. When Walker and Davis are instinctively on the same page Boston will do some serious damage in the half court.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Between Marcus Banks, Tony Allen, and Ricky Davis they could hold Wade to under 20ppg in my opinion. Tony Allen is said by many to ALREADY rival Artest on defense and Banks is probably the best defensive point in the league. Ricky is also a very very underated defender...when he wants to give 100% on defense, he'll drive someone batty.


----------



## IwishIwasAlilbittalla (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok well, ive never liked the celtics... and I really dislike Toine, but don't get me wrong I am extremely excited about having another good team in the east. I really think that the acquisition of walker is gonna really push the celtics into the upper regions of the playoffs this year and in years to come. If they can pick up a good ball distributor pg... maybe a young guy who can be mentored by payton.... one who can drive and kick, or feed people in the post, the celtics will be pretty unstoppable. They dont really need the bigs so much in the east, and they have the perimeter talent. I think they will do well.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

IwishIwasAlilbittalla said:


> maybe a young guy who can be mentored by payton


Delonte West and Marcus Banks



> .... one who can drive and kick, or feed people in the post


Tony Allen and Marcus Banks



> They don't really need the bigs so much in the east, and they have the perimeter talent. I think they will do well.


They have Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins as their future big men.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> Unfortunately, for Boston, Payton did.
> 
> Look, the Celts have some options against Miami, Ricky D has a good handle (in fact, he carries the ball up court a lot when Delonte's in the game), and can play the point. Meaning that the Celtics can run Ricky and Tony Allen in the backcourt, leaving TA free to terrorise Wade. This isn't to say that Wade will ever be stopped. What you want is for Wade to start shooting and keep shooting by the bushel, while connecting at a Walkeresque pace. :biggrin:


I can't disagree with that.  I was just supporting my original point that the Celtics won't be a nightmare matchup for the Heat.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

They are a very good duo


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm not too impressed by this team. I think they should be happy to get past the first round. Pierce nor Walker are as good as they were a few years ago. Their roleplayers are better this time, granted, but i don't see why the Pistons or Heat should be worried (or the Wizard, for that matter).


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Danny Ainge has done well to breathe some passion back into the green machine. 

I love Walker's game and always have. He is really the leader of the team but lets the others think that they are the leaders - and that is an art in itself!

I loved how they took it to the Suns(whom I love, always calling them the C's of the west). Amare had some foul trouble, which explains his absence of "dominance" in that game. :biggrin:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I am going with Semifinals for this one. I am loving the return of Walker, particularly at the cost of crap and a pick. I think he has made the connection between the energy that the young guys bring to Paul Pierce and now we're ready to take off. What's stopping us is that we have the defending champs and Shaq in our way. We're way too far back to over take either of those teams so they'll get one and two while the Celtics take the three. The other seeds will be Cleveland, Washington, Chicago, Philadelphia, and Orlando in that order. 

In the first round, Boston will be taking on and defeating handedly the Chicago Bulls. Miami, Cleveland and Detroit will be the other second round teams. Miami defeats Cleveland in what should be a fun series with LeBron taking stuff over. Boston vs. Detroit will be a very fun series. Boston has five big men worthy of minutes, which can help us take on the deep Detroit front court. In the backcourt, the Celtics will likely be playing Payton less in this series so they can get better defensive players out there on Hamilton and Billups. I think we have a shot, but I do get the feeling that this series could rely on whether or not Antoine Walker can breathe some life into Mark Blount and get him atleast close to last season's form. If Blount wakes up, we could take this one. If not, I won't say that there's no chance, but I do not like the odds.

Should we get through Detroit, Miami poses a lot of problems for us. I'm not quite sure why you're talking about Dwayne Wade when it comes to match-up issues. In case you weren't paying attention this season, Shaq is in Miami. That's the matchup problem. Dwayne Wade is Dwayne Wade and Ricky, Banks, and Tony Allen can do a decent job on him and keep him in the low 20s or high teens. Shaq on the other hand is going to be out to prove that he can win without Kobe. If LaFrentz, Blount, Perkins and Jefferson can combine to keep Shaq away from the 30 ppg level, then there's a shot. However, I don't think that we have anyone in Boston who can stop Shaq from doing whatever he wants to do.

I went with the Semis, but the ECF is possible. NBA Finals is pretty damn unlikely. Banner 17 is extremely unlikely, but its probably not the most impossible thing of all time.

As for some of the other things in here; no one can stop Dwayne Wade easily. Not Banks, not Allen, not Davis, no one. Those guys can contain him, but Wade will get his points regardless. Someone brought up us beating Indiana in the playoffs two years in a row. I think you're underestimating the stupidity of Isiah Thomas as a head coach. The guy is a wretched coach who can make a brilliant, deep team and make them roll over to a two person team in the playoffs.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Someone brought up us beating Indiana in the playoffs two years in a row. I think you're underestimating the stupidity of Isiah Thomas as a head coach. The guy is a wretched coach who can make a brilliant, deep team and make them roll over to a two person team in the playoffs.


Not to mention, the Celtics *didn't* beat Indiana two years in a row, it only happened once. You're right about Isiah Thomas though. His performance in Game 1 of the series the Pacers lost, was the single worst head coaching performance I have ever seen in an NBA game. With the Pacers up by about 15 in the second half, he decided to sit some of the starters and play super-bust Jonathan Bender to give him some "playoff experience." Not surprisingly, the Celtics made a huge comeback (during which Thomas wasted all the Pacers' remaining timeouts) and took the lead with about 30 seconds left. Finally, after the Pacers made a three-pointer to cut the Celtics' lead to one with a few seconds left, Thomas took Reggie Miller out of the game for rebounding purposes with the Celtics at the free throw line. He didn't realize that with no timeouts, if you take someone out of the game after one free throw, you're not allowed to put them back after the second free throw, so the Pacers had no three-point shooters on the floor to take the game-tying shot at the buuzer. It was just horrible. :whatever:


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Walker and Pierce and Payton*

....should have been my thread title :yes:


----------

